# Aquadive BS 100N - Landed!



## mellonb1

My BS 100N has landed. Wow! Now this is a quality piece. The BS 100N came with an individual certificate adjusted in 5 positions. I'm thinking this was an error as I was not supposed to receive a certificate and the watch was only to be adjusted in 3 positions. BONUS! Many AD owners have written reviews on the BS 300 & 100 so I'll keep this short and give just some of my initial impressions: *Case* - Gorgeous! Beautifully finished and rates right up there with the top Swiss brands. *Crown* - Smooth, sturdy and easy to adjust the date/time. *Bezel* - Clean tight clicks with no slop and one of the best features. *Lume* - Very good - well above average. *Customer Service* - Fantastic! Steve was a pleasure to deal with as I had a couple issues and he was quick to resolve them. This size watch works well on my 7.25" wrist and is super comfortable. Looks great on ISofrane, mesh or nylon straps. Overall, I'm quite pleased and extremely happy I purchased an Aquadive. A truly beautiful and well built dive watch that oozes quality.....Thanks to the WUS guys who I reached out to with questions/concerns. Much appreciated.

--Brian--


----------



## Beano

Looking good Brian.

Enjoy your new addition.

Regards

Beano


----------



## arutlosjr11

Glad to hear that you love it as much as we love ours. The quality is outstanding and on par with "true" Swiss brands, as you already stated.

Thanks a lot for the beautiful pics.


----------



## W. C. Bartlett

It is a great looking piece and you did get a coup on this one regarding the positions. Enjoy.


----------



## JohnM

Looks great Brian! Pretty big too and your wrist isn't small at 7.25" -- can't imagine the size of a BS-300!

I have a bronze BS-100 on order (Black dial, Stainless back) and really looking forward to it. That Stainless Steel looks REALLY good though -- clean, well integrated.

John


----------



## jaybob

Congratulations Brian. It looks awesome and your pictures are the first I have seen of the BS100N in the wild.


----------



## Spring-Diver

Congrats Brian and welcome to the Aquadive family :-!

Awesome watch and great photos, thanks for sharing.

+1 on Aquadives CS....the best in the industry!


Cheers
Shannon


----------



## aurora

Great watch! Congrats.

Pardon my ignorance, but what is adjusting in 3 (or 5) positions?


----------



## mellonb1

Aquadive tests and regulates the movement at the final stage of the assembly process. A 5 position test would include: Dial Up, Crown Up, Crown Left, Crown Down & Dial Down.



aurora said:


> Great watch! Congrats.
> 
> Pardon my ignorance, but what is adjusting in 3 (or 5) positions?


----------



## aurora

mellonb1 said:


> Aquadive tests and regulates the movement at the final stage of the assembly process. A 5 position test would include: Dial Up, Crown Up, Crown Left, Crown Down & Dial Down.


Ahhh...gotcha. Knew it had to do with the movement, but wasn't aware of the rest. Thanks!!


----------



## Horoticus

Congrats sir! Thank you for sharing those pics and couldn't agree with you more about the quality of this watch. Enjoy!

A shout out from my 100 DLC...|>


----------



## tako_watch

That's a good looking watch! Congrats on getting the extra position regulation too...


----------



## mellonb1

Thanks guys for the kind words. I'm wearing the AD on a black Zulu and it looks and feels wonderful. It's running nuts on after 24 hrs. Can't beat that....


----------



## sierra 18

Very nice indeed, its go t a very distinct look about it that stays with me. Which is good, since I ordered a BS 100 bronze with brown dial.

C


----------



## Crown and Caliber

Glad that you're excited with your new Aquadive! Is it as heavy as it looks?


----------



## ceebee

Great looking watch. Congrats !!!! I need to look into Aquadive and get one.


----------



## mellonb1

Not too heavy or at least it doesn't feel as heavy as some of my other dive watches. It's a nice chunk of German made CNC machined solid stainless steel work of art.



Crown and Caliber said:


> Glad that you're excited with your new Aquadive! Is it as heavy as it looks?


----------



## skin diver

Welcome to the club.. we'll show you the secret underwater handshake later.


----------



## arutlosjr11

skin diver said:


> Welcome to the club.. we'll show you the secret underwater handshake later.


That's some funny stuff.

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## sbph

Great shots! You know, I was wondering what it'd be like with the printed dial since one of the things I like the most about my bronze/black are the polished markers, but the 100N still has a very balanced look to it. The guys over at Aquadive have good eyes for detail.


----------



## postur

Really nice watch, congratulations 

I like the design of the AD watches, very pleasing to the eye


----------



## Renisin

I guess if anyone would know you guys would, will this watch(BS 100) look right on a sub 7 inch wrist?

Thanks,

Ren


----------



## arutlosjr11

Renisin said:


> I guess if anyone would know you guys would, will this watch(BS 100) look right on a sub 7 inch wrist?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Ren


The real question is, would your wrist look good on IT? Lol.

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## mellonb1

The BS 100 doesn't wear big IMO. The pictures may be deceiving. I think someone with a 6.75" wrist or larger can pull this off. It can't be any bigger than your Stowa.



Renisin said:


> I guess if anyone would know you guys would, will this watch(BS 100) look right on a sub 7 inch wrist?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Ren


----------



## PloProf Pimp

Renisin said:


> I guess if anyone would know you guys would, will this watch(BS 100) look right on a sub 7 inch wrist?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Ren


Without a doubt. It has a cushion back case, short lug design, and isn't that thick.


----------



## Renisin

Well then guys I think I'm goina get one,they are so sweet!!!

Thanks for your help,

Ren


----------



## clouser

Renisin said:


> I guess if anyone would know you guys would, will this watch(BS 100) look right on a sub 7 inch wrist?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Ren


Here are a few a pics of the BS100 on my 6.75" wrist. IMO, it fits me perfectly.


----------



## arutlosjr11

clouser said:


> Here are a few a pics of the BS100 on my 6.75" wrist. IMO, it fits me perfectly.


That looks great Cody!!!

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## mellonb1

+1. Fits you perfectly 



arutlosjr11 said:


> That looks great Cody!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone


----------



## nolanz14

awesome watch and big congrats! Does anyone have shots of this one on a bracelet? I know that's optional and haven't seen any pics.


----------

